# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Τροφοδοτικό για κάμερες

## paulk

Καλημέρα..Ένας φίλος θέλει να πάρει ένα τροφοδοτικό με 9 εξόδους στα 10Α για 6 κάμερες hikvsion.
Αυτό είναι καλό, το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος;;
https://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product...ducts_id=25820

----------


## anmits2008

καλο ειναι...αλλα περιττό τοσο μεγαλο και ακριβο. καθε καμερα θελει μεγιστο ρευμα 350-400 mA. αρα ενα τροφοδοτικο (πακακι) στα 4 amper ειναι υπερ αρκετο.

----------


## paulk

> καλο ειναι...αλλα περιττό τοσο μεγαλο και ακριβο. καθε καμερα θελει μεγιστο ρευμα 350-400 mA. αρα ενα τροφοδοτικο (πακακι) στα 4 amper ειναι υπερ αρκετο.



Έχει 6 τέτοιες κάμερες https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE16D7T-IT3/
κοιτάει για μεγάλο για να έχει και περιθώριο να συνδέσει και κάτι άλλο..
Και θέλει να έχει μπαταρία για να τις κρατάει σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.

----------


## stam1982

Να πάρει ένα 10 αμπερ και ΈΝΑ ups για να κρατάει και το ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ.

----------


## paulk

> Να πάρει ένα 10 αμπερ και ΈΝΑ ups για να κρατάει και το ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ.



Ups έχει και τα έχει όλα μαζί πάνω σε αυτό..Και θέλει να πάρει ένα τροφοδοτικό μόνο για τις κάμερες και στο ups να έχει μόνο το καταγραφικό, την οθόνη και το router.
Εσύ τι  τροφοδοτικό προτείνεις μέχρι 60-65 ευρώ..

----------


## stam1982

Σου ειπα τι προτεινω.Ολα μαζι δεν ειναι μεγαλες καταναλωσεις.Οι διακοπες ρευματος δεν ειναι ουτε συχνες ουτε μεγαλες.Κατα δευτερον ο,τι και να συμβει θα ειναι μικρης διαρκειας.Περιττο η οθονη στο ups.

----------


## paulk

> Σου ειπα τι προτεινω.Ολα μαζι δεν ειναι μεγαλες καταναλωσεις.Οι διακοπες ρευματος δεν ειναι ουτε συχνες ουτε μεγαλες.Κατα δευτερον ο,τι και να συμβει θα ειναι μικρης διαρκειας.Περιττο η οθονη στο ups.



Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια συγκεκριμένο που έχεις δουλέψει;;
Γενικά στην περιοχή που μένει έχει συχνά διακοπές ρεύματος η μεγαλύτερη έχει κρατήσει 30 λεπτά... Και το ups κρατάει απο 15-20 λεπτά.. Την οθόνη την έχει στο ups επειδή αν γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος και κρατήσει πολύ να μπορέσει να κλείσει το καταγραφικό πριν κλείσει απότομα μόνο του.

----------


## street

μια χαρα ειναι αυτο που παρεθεσες ....

----------


## paulk

> μια χαρα ειναι αυτο που παρεθεσες ....



οκ αν είναι θα τον πω να το παραγγείλει..
Μπαταρία να πάρει την ultracell;;

----------


## panosvin

αν θελει σοβαρο γραμμικο pulsar με back up.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> αν θελει σοβαρο γραμμικο pulsar με back up.



Μια χαρά ειναι τα γραμμικά PULSAR, αλλά δεν τα θα βρεις στα 10Α στην τιμή του swiching OEM(41€), βέβαια ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις..

----------


## paulk

[QUOTE=Nightkeeper;832299]Μια χαρά ειναι τα γραμμικά PULSAR, αλλά δεν τα θα βρεις στα 10Α στην τιμή του swiching OEM(41€), βέβαια ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις..[/QUOTE
Ο φίλος μου πήρε αυτό https://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product...ducts_id=25820
εγώ πριν λίγους μήνες αγόρασα αυτό http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B
Τώρα τι διαφορά έχουν δεν ξέρω αλλά το εμπιστεύτηκα λόγο της sigma.

----------


## panosvin

Γιαννη υπαρχουν οι μαυρες και μπλε σειρες αλλα μιλαμε για τριπλασια τιμη μην πω τετραπλασια οχι 40 αλλα 150 με 200 ευρα

----------

